# Which antivirus?



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have been using Norton for a few years now but have heard people say it slows the computer down etc etc. Anyway, I have bought a new computer and Windows 7 so have a blank canvas as it were, but all I know is McAfee and Norton hence wondering what others use and is it any good.

Chux xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi  Chux, I now use McAfee as it came free with my Laptop and so far no problems.  In the past I have used Norton (again no problems) and AVG which is a free programme, if I remember rightly it doesn't have a  firewall though, I used a free version of Zone Alarm for the firewall.

Personally I would google to see which one is performing the best for your particular operating system and make your choice from that.

I have windows 7 and am finding that some programmes deconflict with it (I-Tunes 10 for 1 example!), as it is quite new it is having a few teething problems   

Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry just read back and seen you have Windows 7, McAfee is fine with it and I haven't found it slowing my laptop down yet!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

We use MacAfee for anti-virus and firewall at home.  DH's company uses it and we get a free subscription.  He runs XP on his laptops and we have Vista at home.
My company laptop uses Symantec with Windows 7.
We used to use ZoneAlarm for the firewall but it stopped things getting through that we needed such as smart phone and PDA software updates.
My parents have Norton and I have to say we are fed up on getting phone calls on why such and such doesn't work!  It's flipping slow too.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Weuse AVG & it's fine. we did ahve Norton & had huge issues with it slwoing our pc down. You can upgrade AVG to include a firewall but yo have to pay of rit , we use the free version


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

We also use mcaffe and no probs so far

Kelli


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

It didn't even cross my mind to google, thanks!!

Well the computer arrived today and I've loaded Windows 7........so far so good, but that's all I've put on it so far.  I'm thinking perhaps I'll download AVG for now and see how I get on, I'm just trying to work out the best way to move things across from the old computer.

Thanks all,

Chux xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

One more question if anyone can help, are there any alternatives to Microsoft Office? I only use Word, Excel and occasionally Powerpoint so don't really want to spend loads just for those few progammes.

Chux xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Open office. - http://www.openoffice.org/
Even my parents have managed to download it without calling us and use it so it can't be that bad 

/links


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Glitter* - That looks like just what I need, thank you!

Chux xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

~ Chux ~ said:


> It didn't even cross my mind to google, thanks!!




Neither did I until I downloaded Itunes 10 and my laptop kept crashing, a friend at work told me it was a common problem and sure enough when i googled I found she was right


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Is there much else that doesn't work properly? I don't often use Itunes so not worried about that, but I just assumed that anything that worked on XP would work on Windows 7.  

Chux xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

So far so good, I'm up to date with all the patches which I had set to automatically download.  Its quite common with new Operating Systems to have a few gliches and these usually sort out quickly once Microsoft realise the problems they put out the patches.  I must admit I'm really stuggling using the Office 2010 programmes it took me ages to work out how to print a word document    quite embarrasing that I'm supposed to able work in IT    I'm blaming my age and the fact I don't really touch it much these days (apart from internet browsing mainly FF    )


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Anything but Norton!!! Nod32 is meant to be good, I haven't used it - but they might have a trial : http://www.eset.co.uk

As for openoffice - yes its great - but.... use this version http://www.documentfoundation.org/download/


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Brilliant, thanks, have bookmarked! I've actually ordered Mcafee this afternoon so am using the old computer until it arrives just to be safe, but will have a look at Nod32 too.

*Mish* - I'm sorry but I did laugh at you struggling to print.   

C xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I didn't laugh at the time, I think I just said lots of expletives    and DH quickly removed himself from the room


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not surprised Mish, I also work in IT and have found some of the Office 2007 stuff hard to find at first.  That blinking windows button at the top left has a lot to answer for!!!  My excuse is that I don't use MS stuff much, it's all IBM iSeries / ERP software


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

At work my Network PC is using Office 2003 and my standalone 2000 so when I get home and look at 2010 it really confuses me


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

I use AVG Free is as its completely free and I've used it for years on windows(I'm a techie/geek/IT Chick by trade).  McAfee costs money and in my experience doesn't catch all the nasties.  Don't get me started on Norton! 

If you end up with a virus there's a piece of freeware called malware bytes that is kick **** for getting rid of some of the most stubborn viruses.  AVG just blocks up getting in Malware Bytes gets rid of them.  

To avoid getting them all together:Avoid peer to peer filesharing (downloading DVD's, MP3's, cracked software).  Never click on a link you don't know the origin of and if you can get a firewall that disables scripts and create a whitelist of known sites.  

Cheers,

Dawn


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Sound advice there


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Dawn. I was going to go with AVG as I used it once before but bought McAfee in the end.

My problem now is that windows 7 won't update one of the patches no matter what I try, and it would seem it's one for Windows antivirus (is it defender??) so I'm still using the old computer until I can sort it out. The trouble is by the time I get chance i.e. the evening, my brain has gone AWOL and I just get stressy with it!

For all the techies though, I wonder if you could answer this question. I have two HD's in my old computer, C and G. The C drive is the one that I loaded XP on and G drive is bigger so stores all my mp3's and I often copy files to it, but it's there in My Computer if you see what I mean. Now if I take the G drive out of the old computer and put it in the new computer will it work, bearing in mind the old computer has XP (though actually installed on C not G) and the new one Windows 7?

Does that make sense?!?!

C xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

We've transplanted hard drives from one PC to another.  All the old 'G' drive is is a hard drive and it shouldn't mind which operating system was on a different drive on the old computer.  You're best off leaving everything on that 'G' drive too since if you have iTunes, it will need the signposts that link it to the mp3s.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Glitter, that was what I was hoping to hear!

Chux xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

We actually moved 2 hard drives into a 3rd PC and had mp3s all over the place. Took me ages to get everything to the one place ie where the majority of them were then get iTunes happy again.


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Glitter said:


> We actually moved 2 hard drives into a 3rd PC and had mp3s all over the place. Took me ages to get everything to the one place ie where the majority of them were then get iTunes happy again.


There are some great free apps out there for consolidating ITunes from multiple hard drives. I've used them ... looks at ******** email trail for details.

http://ipod.about.com/od/restoreandreformatipod/tp/Consolidate-Itunes-Library-From-Many-Pcs-To-One.htm

Dawn

/links


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

